# 4-8 [Bull Red on the Fly - at Night!]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*
Josh, Selina & I did a two part trip last night. The first part consisted of hitting the lights over in Bayou Texar, & the second part was sight fishing the lights out at 3 Mile. I decided to take the fly rod out for once, & man was it a good idea! Unfortunately I didn't have my fly box, so I didn't have anything small to throw at the dock lights, but I tied on a big chartreuse clouser anyways to give it a shot. Turned out that the small specks & rat reds didn't mind the large profile at all! Ended up sticking my first speck & my first red at the dock lights, so that was pretty cool. By the time we got out to 3 Mile I was ready to do some sight fishing & tangle with my first bull on the buggy whip. It didn't take more than a couple casts for me to get one to eat, but I pulled it after only a couple minutes of battling her. My next shot came about 15 minutes later, but I blew that one too. Got too excited & stripped it right out of her mouth as she ate it in front of me. By this time I was beyond frustrated, but also extremely excited. I made the my third chance count, & after a lengthy 10 minute battle, I had a 30'' redfish in the boat for a photoshoot! 

*Tally for the Night:* A rat red (first redfish on the fly), a couple short specks (first speck on the fly), & a 30'' redfish

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's some cool shots of the fight that Selina took!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& here's the last of the photos!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang good stuff.....was that a green underwater dock light or just weird angle with lights and all??? I noticed a few dock lights last night that the little dink specs were eating moths and little bugs hitting the water so a fly rod would be a good thing!!! Glad ya'll had a good time!!!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's the way to do it.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Bet that was a ton of fun !!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> Dang good stuff.....was that a green underwater dock light or just weird angle with lights and all??? I noticed a few dock lights last night that the little dink specs were eating moths and little bugs hitting the water so a fly rod would be a good thing!!! Glad ya'll had a good time!!!!


Yup, that's actually a green light. I can't remember if it's underwater or not though, so don't quote me on that! We had a good time, but it would have been MUCH better if I would have caught a mullet on a Rapala.......


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> Yup, that's actually a green light. I can't remember if it's underwater or not though, so don't quote me on that! We had a good time, but it would have been MUCH better if I would have caught a mullet on a Rapala.......


I saw dock lights like that but didn't investigate them the other night! looks like I'll be a little more inquisitive next time!!!:whistling:


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Good work


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Damn bruv! Can't wait to fish with you next weekend! Great lookin fish! Looks like yall had a blast!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jason said:


> I saw dock lights like that but didn't investigate them the other night! looks like I'll be a little more inquisitive next time!!!:whistling:


 
underwater dock lights are great** always tend to hold fish, check them out next time for sure:yes:


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Man some great pics were taken that night I think I had more fun taking pics then fishing lol


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Reel fishing girl 86 said:


> Man some great pics were taken that night I think I had more fun taking pics then fishing lol


Just wait until I have an even better camera... guess who just ordered a Nikon D3300! You'll love taking pictures even more with that one.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Got a 30 pound bull on the fly last night! If any of you like seeing big fish on the fly rod, stay tuned for the report later today. :thumbup:


----------



## PusherManB2 (Apr 11, 2015)

What weight set up are you using?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

PusherManB2 said:


> What weight set up are you using?


I've been throwing a 9WT Redington Red Start rod paired with an 8/9 Wright & McGill Sabalos. The reel hasn't skipped a beat during any of the 10-20 minute battles with all the bulls I've put it up against this past week, but I need to look for a 10-12WT rod, because the 9 gives me almost no leverage against most of those fish. Plus I can't chuck the bigger flies that I want to throw with the 9 either.


----------

